
To CEO Or Not To CEO? - transburgh
http://www.foundread.com/view/question-of-the-day138
======
Readmore
I personally think it's good that the authors recognize they need to bring in
someone else to 'handle the hustle and bustle of starting a business.'
However, from reading the article I get the impression that they don't want to
put in the long hours and make the sacrifices that are required to be
successful startup founders. If I were them I would take this article down
before a potential investor reads it and realizes that they 'won't sacrifice
their personal lives' to take care of their business.

~~~
s_baar
Agreed. The most investors would be comfortable with would be to acknowledge
that they might not have the expertise to run a large business and say that
they'd be OK with a CEO replacement down the road. Right now they are coming
off as you say they are.

------
mynameishere
Seems a little flakey. The overuse of bold characters for apparently
unimportant phrases (viz, "we are artists") doesn't help. Most CEOs will
either want a 6-figure salary or a huge chunk of equity, and will expect at
least one layer of management below them. These are the things Ronen should
think about, and not whether a CEO will be "that third partner that will
support our personal needs".

No, that's a valet.

